# Driving to greece



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello again. Thanks for all the replies about driving through Romania and Bulgaria. 
We leave in 2 weeks in a van full of furniture etc
One reply asked if we had thought about the shorter trip through Serbia and Macedonia. My worry was the fact that we will be transporting our personal things and not sure how we stand crossing none EU borders. Any tips on this one guys ?? 
Thanks.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

There shouldn't be any issue with them, it's a very often route that people use.

However, if u get in touch with any Greek person to help u out, or discuss Macedonian border, don't mention it as Macedonia, but it's Skopia. Remember this!


----------



## freddy.frog (Oct 20, 2012)

Its not that simple? I took a huge trailer full boxes, a red telephone box, a folding boat and a quad bike strapped down with a tarpaulin and nets. I travelled from Newcastle to Amsterdam on the ferry with my son in a Landcruiser all for 250 pounds with a cabin. The next day we then cut across country to Austria and eventually down into Croatia. Nevertheless, at the border we were turned back because the trailer wasnt enclosed, allthough yours seemS to be and they said we might 'stop off on the way down and flog the stuff' !! 
We could have got an 'importer' for mega bucks of course but we declined and went back around to Italy and the Ancona - Patra Greece route which cost us about 650 euros but would have saved a shedful on fuel had we known in the first place. 
In Patra we then got another ferry to Kefalonia. We repeated the same journey a month ago and immediately got stung at Newcastle for an extra 200 pounds because they now say the exact same trailer is carrying 'furniture now so it's freight' (DHS). But we travelled all through the night this time to Ancona. Far better trip than trying to drive all the way around which is supposed to Be quite dodgey through Romania.


----------



## jetjem (Mar 29, 2013)

*Hello*

Hi,
I live just north of Morpeth, UK and I am looking to try the south of Greece for the winter.
I have a house in Kyustendil, South Bulgaria and hope to travel from there later in the year. I also want to return to the UK on the ferry via Ancona so I am interested in what you have done. I often drive to Kyustendil, Bulgaria which is not far from the Greek border.

I would like to overwinter on the mainland ? not far from where you are but wonder what this is like compared to the UK.
I can send you my email address if this would help.

Eddie


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Eddie 

That will be no problem if you would like to send me your email
Regards Sam.


----------

